# Online/Mail-Order Pipe Tobacco in Ontario??



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I live in a town in Ontario with little access to transportation to cities like Toronto... The tobacconist in town has some bulk Brigham ($11 per 28g/oz) and Peterson tins ($22+ per 50g/1.7oz), but everything else is Captain Black or Amphora...

Most of the recommendations I come across here or elsewhere on the web are for blends I can't get locally, and national/provincial laws are pretty restrictive as far as cross-border shipping. 

Any experience or input on how to better my $$$ to tobacco quality/quantity would be appreciated!

Timothy


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

timothy.ll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live in a town in Ontario with little access to transportation to cities like Toronto... The tobacconist in town has some bulk Brigham ($11 per 28g/oz) and Peterson tins ($22+ per 50g/1.7oz), but everything else is Captain Black or Amphora...
> 
> ...


There are a few etailers who ship to Canada. You simply need to take a chance with customs. But even if they flag your package, it will be cheaper and the variety greater than buying locally.

I'm pretty sure that 4noggins is one of the more popular choices for shipping north of the border.

As for shipping within Canada...illegal.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

as far as I know Rich at 4Noggins.com will ship to Canada.
and I thought I was paying insane prices for tins of tobacco here in california.
You canocks have it far worse without the "eh" at the end hehehe
troy


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

timothy.ll said:


> but everything else is Captain Black or Amphora...


Man do I miss Amphora!


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Incidentally, those must be about the cheapest prices in Canada for tins! I know here in Alberta the usual price for tins is $40-$50 for a 50g tin, depending on the brand. Bulks and drugstore brands are usually a bit cheaper, but not by much -- maybe $30 / 50g. I'm not sure you'll find better prices anywhere in Canada.

You could try importing from the US, though. I've had some trouble with customs and tobacco, but I seem to be the exception rather than the rule. Good luck!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Garin said:


> Incidentally, those must be about the cheapest prices in Canada for tins! I know here in Alberta the usual price for tins is $40-$50 for a 50g tin, depending on the brand. Bulks and drugstore brands are usually a bit cheaper, but not by much -- maybe $30 / 50g. I'm not sure you'll find better prices anywhere in Canada.


+1

Last time I was at a local B&M, a 50g tin of Petersons was $38.  The service at 4nogs is excellent and Rich takes good care of us. :tu


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I just bought 2 bags of bulk tobacco at the local b&m and I paid $58. They weight 50g each. I also just placed an order with 4 noggins.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

pomorider said:


> I just bought 2 bags of bulk tobacco at the local b&m and I paid $58. They weight 50g each. I also just placed an order with 4 noggins.


Should of called me first Raphael! :tsk: What did you order from Rich? I just put in another order myself


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the advice... I just put in an order to 4noggins and I'll update regarding how hard I get hit w customs & fees!

Oh. And just confirmed that Blatter Pipes in Montreal also does mail-orders to Ontario (the same place I bought my first pipe... a beautiful Jeantet I picked up for half-price!) for their blends - though the pricing is still $18.50/50g.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

timothy.ll said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice... I just put in an order to 4noggins and I'll update regarding how hard I get hit w customs & fees!
> 
> Oh. And just confirmed that Blatter Pipes in Montreal also does mail-orders to Ontario (the same place I bought my first pipe... a beautiful Jeantet I picked up for half-price!) for their blends - though the pricing is still $18.50/50g.


Fingers crossed! What did you order?


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!

Just a windcap (I can't find them anywhere nearby), some rubber stem tips (SO comfortable!), and a few tins I've been wanting to try:

Esoterica MARGATE 2oz
BALKAN SASIENI 50g
Solani 656 AGED BURLEY FLAKE 50g


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice! Haven't tried these yet but I do have a couple of tins of ABF coming! :nod:


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

timothy.ll said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice... I just put in an order to 4noggins and I'll update regarding how hard I get hit w customs & fees!
> 
> Oh. And just confirmed that Blatter Pipes in Montreal also does mail-orders to Ontario (the same place I bought my first pipe... a beautiful Jeantet I picked up for half-price!) for their blends - though the pricing is still $18.50/50g.


Really? Blatter mails tobacco? I'm pretty sure that's highly illegal in Canada, so they're talking a substantial risk. I know that Maxim Engel, who sells Cuban cigars and makes the Compton's blends in Canada will not ship within the country. He says the following: *No Canadian sales accepted - as per Section 13.(1) of the Federal Regulations governing the sale of tobacco in Canada. *


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Should of called me first Raphael! :tsk: What did you order from Rich? I just put in another order myself


Bald Headed Teacher
Lord Methley's
3 Blind moose
Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

timothy.ll said:


> Oh. And just confirmed that Blatter Pipes in Montreal also does mail-orders to Ontario (the same place I bought my first pipe... a beautiful Jeantet I picked up for half-price!) for their blends - though the pricing is still $18.50/50g.


18.50 for 50 g isn't bad at all because City Cigar in Vancouver charges $25 for 50g.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

beaupipe said:


> Really? Blatter mails tobacco? I'm pretty sure that's highly illegal in Canada, so they're talking a substantial risk. I know that Maxim Engel, who sells Cuban cigars and makes the Compton's blends in Canada will not ship within the country. He says the following: *No Canadian sales accepted - as per Section 13.(1) of the Federal Regulations governing the sale of tobacco in Canada. *


So is smoking and possessing post embargo Cuban cigars in the US! :nono: - - :loco: - 

_"There is a total ban on the importation into the United States of Cuban-origin cigars and other Cuban-origin tobacco products. This prohibition extends to such products acquired in Cuba, irrespective of whether a traveler is licensed by Office of Foreign Asset Controls (OFAC) to engage in Cuba travel-related transactions, and to such products acquired in third countries by any U.S. Traveler, . . ."_

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/clearing/restricted/cuban_cigars.xml

_"If vegetables tasted more like meat I would be a vegetarian!" _


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Whatever happened to the followup?

I'm interested to know if the guy ordering got tagged at customs.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

timothy.ll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just a windcap (I can't find them anywhere nearby), some rubber stem tips (SO comfortable!), and a few tins I've been wanting to try:
> 
> ...


_*And so it begins..........*_


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Online orders from Pipesandcigars or Smokingpipes.com is the best way to go always very fast shipping, cheap shipping charge and there packaging makes no mention of tobacco so it very rarely gets dinged for the duty and taxes. Even if you get dinged, the price you pay will still make the whole thing well worth it.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

canadianpiper said:


> Online orders from Pipesandcigars or Smokingpipes.com is the best way to go always very fast shipping, cheap shipping charge and there packaging makes no mention of tobacco so it very rarely gets dinged for the duty and taxes. Even if you get dinged, the price you pay will still make the whole thing well worth it.


I've ordered from smokingpipes.com a couple of times, but the last time I ordered, it was indeed labelled as tobacco. Got lucky, and nothing was charged.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> I've ordered from smokingpipes.com a couple of times, but the last time I ordered, it was indeed labelled as tobacco. Got lucky, and nothing was charged.


I just made an order 2mins ago online with pipesandcigars.com (my first order with them) and it states right in their shipping policy that items will be labelled exactly what they are.

So anything ordered from PipesAndCigars.com WILL be labelled as tobacco.

I only made a $31.48 order (before shipping) to test it out. Import taxes on tobacco would put that $31 up to about $87, which I'll pay if I have to, because those 3 tins I ordered would be about 90 bucks to buy here in Ontario. But of course, if I get dinged on my first time, I won't order from that site again.

I was going to order from SmokingPipes.com but they are -completely- out of Samuel Gawith. All S.G. tobacco. So was PipesAndCigars.com. Really bummed me out as I was looking forward tryng to this 1792 flake.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

There's usually a buying frenzy when SG are in stock. If you want 1792, you'll just have to be patient like the rest of us or have something really good to trade! 

btw, what did you order from P&C?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

timothy.ll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live in a town in Ontario with little access to transportation to cities like Toronto... The tobacconist in town has some bulk Brigham ($11 per 28g/oz) and Peterson tins ($22+ per 50g/1.7oz), but everything else is Captain Black or Amphora...
> 
> ...


Try Cuban Cigars,Cigars,pipe tobacco,cigar cutters,shaving supplies,humidors,buy the perfect gift for your father or grandfather, Kitchener-Waterloo Ontario - they're located in Kitchener. It's illegal for a Cdn tobacco shop to sell tobacco outside of their province, but if you're in ontario, Walper will be fine for you.

I just don't like their ordering process. I get my kicks to buy tobacco usually late at night, and you can't do your entire order online. You can make up the order, but have to call in your credit card number. 

If you're buying outside Canada, unless the place is 'international shipping friendly', I wouldn't bother. Customs/tax will put your tobacco more expensive then buying it inside Canada. I once made a $100 order of cigars (and about $30 of that was supplies - not even tobacco) and with customs fees it would have come to $281.

Canadian tobacco laws force the non-wealthy into a criminal approach to getting tobacco at a fair price.

Edit: NOTE: I didn't put that long link on line one - this forum did  I just put the URL and it translated it into that long shmeel.


----------



## MrViicc (Oct 12, 2012)

Just ordered from 4noggings after reading this thread I got
Orlik GOLDEN SLICED 50g

TURKISH IZMIR 2oz

McClelland Ashton Blend OLDCHURCH - 50g

Order came to 36$ with shipping!

Ill let everyone know what happens with customs and such!


----------

